# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  9V μετατροπη σε +-4,5V

## dj_mike

καλησπερα,

Εχω να φτιαξω ενα κυκλωμα με τελεστικους αλλα δεν θελω να χρησιμοποιησω μονοπολικη τροφοδοσια γιατι το κυκλωμα μου γινετε αρκετα πολυπλοκο. Η τροφοδοσια μου ειναι μια 9V μπαταρια οποτε θελω απο αυτην  να βαλω καποιο μετατροπεα που να μου δινει +-4,5 V. Το μεγιστο ρευμα που θα τραβαει το κυκλωμα δεν θα ξεπερναει τα 20mA. Εκανα διαφορες δοκιμες με τασιδιαιρετες των 1ΜΩ , εβαλα LM7805 και LM7905 μηπως και καταφερω τπτ αλλα βλεπω μεγαλη ασταθεια και ασυμμετριες..
Μηπως υπαρχει κανενα σχεδιο η καποιος αλλος τροπος να το κανω?

ευχαριστω

ΥΓ το παρακατω κυκλωμα εχω κανει και στην προσομοιωση δειχνει  να λειτουργει. Οταν ομως τροφοδοτησω το κυκλωμα μου απο αυτο τοτε κατι δεν παει καλα...

----------


## GR_KYROS

δεν έχεις φορτία ........  και  (1ΜΩ με τίποτα)
βάλε παράλληλα στα όργανα 100Ω αντιστάσεις και παίξε.

----------


## her

Την θετική τάση την μετατρέπεις εύκολα από 9V σε 5V. 
Υπάρχει και ένα ολοκληρωμένο που κάνει αυτήν την δουλειά. 
Για την αρνητική τάση δες εδώ. 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48520

----------


## Mihos

Μιχάλη, ο διαιρέτης τάσης που έχεις φτιαξει παρουσιάζει όπως καταλαβαίνεις μία αντίσταση 500kΩ. Οι τελεστικοί βέβαια τροφοδοτούνται από τις δύο ακραίες τροφοδοσίες και όλο το φορτίο έρχεται από εκεί... Δηλαδή στη μεσαία λήψη δε θα μπει προφανώς κάποιο φορτίο... *Όμως αυξάνεις όλες της αντιστάσεις του κυκλώματος που είναι σχεδιασμένες να καταλήγουν στη γείωση (στη μεσαία λήψη) με αποτέλεσμα να χαλάει όλος ο υπολογισμός του κυκλώματος...* 

Reglators του τύπου 78xx - 79xx κτλ ούτε μπορούν να δουλέψουν σωστά σε τόσο μικρές τάσεις, ούτε την απαραίτητη ακρίβεια παρέχουν, ούτε είναι και απαραίτητοι καθώς από τη τάση αναφοράς σε κυκλώματα με τελεστικούς το ρέυμα που απαιτείται είναι απειροελάχιστο...

Λύση 1:

Μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που λέει ο KYROS και έτσι μικραίνεις την αντίσταση που ανέφερα στα 50Ω (ο υπολογισμός ξεφέυγει πολύ λίγο καθώς η αντίσταση είναι πολύ μικρή) όμως *έχεις και μία κατανάλωση σχεδόν 1 watt (!)* χωρίς λόγο... Πάει η μπαταρία...

Λύση 2:

Βάζεις στον διαιρέτη που έχεις φτιάξει έναν buffer στη μεσαία λήψη (βλ συννημένο). Ενας ακόμα τελεστικός δηλαδή αρκεί...

----------


## KOKAR

> καλησπερα,
> 
> Εχω να φτιαξω ενα κυκλωμα με τελεστικους αλλα δεν θελω να χρησιμοποιησω μονοπολικη τροφοδοσια γιατι το κυκλωμα μου γινετε αρκετα πολυπλοκο. Η τροφοδοσια μου ειναι μια 9V μπαταρια οποτε θελω απο αυτην  να βαλω καποιο μετατροπεα που να μου δινει +-4,5 V. Το μεγιστο ρευμα που θα τραβαει το κυκλωμα δεν θα ξεπερναει τα 20mA. Εκανα διαφορες δοκιμες με τασιδιαιρετες των 1ΜΩ , εβαλα LM7805 και LM7905 μηπως και καταφερω τπτ αλλα βλεπω μεγαλη ασταθεια και ασυμμετριες..
> Μηπως υπαρχει κανενα σχεδιο η καποιος αλλος τροπος να το κανω?
> 
> ευχαριστω
> 
> ΥΓ το παρακατω κυκλωμα εχω κανει και στην προσομοιωση δειχνει  να λειτουργει. Οταν ομως τροφοδοτησω το κυκλωμα μου απο αυτο τοτε κατι δεν παει καλα...



το πρόβλημα σου είναι οτι η γείωση θα πρέπει να είναι το κοινό σημείο
των αντιστάσεων.Το πλην της μπαταρίας δεν πρέπει να είναι η γείωση σου....
εγώ θα σου πρότεινα 2 μπαταρίες των 9ν σε σειρά και αυτό γιατί τα 4,5ν
που θα πάρεις με τις αντιστάσεις είναι οριακά για τους ποιο πολλούς OPAMP !!

----------


## Mihos

Ναι σωστά... Άλλη η γείωση του κυκλώματος, άλλη η τάση αναφοράς που παίρνεις για τους τελεστικούς.

----------


## KOKAR

Μιχάλη το βασικότερο είναι οτι ειναι οριακά τα +/- 4,5ν για τους τελεστικούς!
και μάλιστα όταν αρχίσει η μπαταρία να πεφτει τότε τα πράγματα θα γίνουν πολύ χειρότερα....

----------


## Mihos

Κώστα πλέον υπάρχουν μπόλικοι τελεστικοί που δουλέυουν και με +-2,5V.

Βάλε στο google single suply opamps ή rail-rail opamps ή low supply voltage opamps. 

Υπάρχουν μπόλικοι απλά είναι λίγο πιο ακριβοί.

----------


## KOKAR

σαφώς και υπάρχουν αλλα η πλειονότητα των OP-AMP ( που μπορούν
να βρεθούν εύκολα στην Ελλάδα ) δέχονται ελάχιστη τάση +/- 4.5ν
Άλλωστε από οτι έχω καταλάβει ( μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος ) προκειται
για κάποια εργασία.....
Το καλύτερο είναι να μας πει ποιον OP-AMP θα βάλει!

----------


## briko

θες αυτο και τιποτε αλλο
http://rs157l33.rapidshare.com/files...78/9vto45v.rar

----------


## KOKAR

αυτό αν δεν κανω λαθος ,το ειχε ανεβασει ο Μιχαλης .....

----------


## Mihos

Ναι όντως... Είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που ανέβασα. 

Άσχετο: Κώστα έχεις λογαριασμό στο RpidShare; Γιατί εμένα μέχρι πριν λίγο δε με άφηνε να το κατευάσω...

----------


## KOKAR

οχι , free user ειμαι....
εγώ όταν θέλω να ανεβάσω κάτι έως και 300ΜΒ το κάνω με το παρακάτω site
http://www.sendspace.com/

----------


## KOKAR

Μια άλλη λύση για συμμετρική τροφοδοσία από τα +5ν είναι εδώ....
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44877

----------


## dj_mike

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια  :Smile:

----------


## KOKAR

δεν μας είπες όμως αν δούλεψε.....

----------


## dj_mike

Γενικα η εργασια που ειχω να κανω ειναι ενας op-amp tester.Yπαρχει περιορισμος στο οτι δεν πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω κανενα ειδος απο ολοκληρωμενο κυκλωμα εκτος απο τον τελεστικο που θα μπαινει για ελεγχο καθε φορα και οτι το κυκλωμα θα λειτουργει μονο με 9V μπαταρια.Σκεφτικα σαν ευκολη λυση αυτο με την διπολικη τροφοδοσια για να μην μπλεξω πολυ τις εξισωσεις που ειχα να λυσω για την αποδειξη της λειτουργιας του αλλα τελικα κατεληξα να το κανω με μονοπολικη .Λυθικαν και οι εξισωσεις(αν και πολυ πολυπλοκες) δουλεψε και το κυκλωμα οπως επρεπε, και εγινε και πιο απλο και μικρο.

ευχαριστω παντως για τις πληροφοριες σχετικα με την διπολικη τροφοδοσια, εμαθα αρκετα καινουρια απο αυτα τα κυκλωματα , καποια στιγμη θα μου χρειαστουν και αυτα. :Smile:

----------

